# Love



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

Let your imagination run wild. Whenever you hear the word, what pops in your mind? Experience/s you wanna share? Describe the word in any manner you want.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

nil

~


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

whhhaaattt


----------



## Starberry (Oct 17, 2014)

Um, in my head I just remember my mom constantly asking my dad and I if we loved her. Mom calm down we love you otherwise we wouldn't be here. We don't always have to say it you know.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Annoying PDA, jealousy, and resentment. roud:


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

In my case, I find love hard to express. I often disregard or my feelings aside in the things I do. I want things objective so yeah.

And I think the concept of soul mate is crap


----------



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Love between persons. Effectively useless, but can bring both comforts and pains. It's a bit sadomasochistic in my opinion. I prefer lust, at this age. Lust goes away - love doesn't.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@lawsfallmute you're afraid of commitment? If so, High fiive!


----------



## HarperLee (Oct 21, 2014)

When I see the word love, I think first of something I always give and never get in return. Then I think about the love I feel for my cat.roud:


----------



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @lawsfallmute you're afraid of commitment? If so, High fiive!


I don't really fear it, I just find no need for it. I'm far too unstable and apathetic to want to put in any effort anyways - so instead, I cut my losses and save both *potential partner* and myself the trouble.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

Testosterone, estrogen, dopamine, norepinephrine, serotonin, oxytocin, and vasopressin.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

This is the first thing that came into my mind:

A French Song named "Love''.
Florent Mothe's songs are pretty good. 

Florent Mothe - Love:


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Love is the ultimate meaning for life. It is what makes life grand. Love is not just a temporary infatuation, but agape love for the other that stands the test of time and only gets stronger as the years go by . . . that is a love worth dying for. 

Many kinds of love too. Love for friends, love for family, love for country, love for humanity. The more you put yourself out there, the more love you find!


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

And this funny TedX talk. You know you're in love "when lysine 4 on histone 3 of the oxytocin receptor gene is chemically modified."

She's great. She manages to speak Klingon and bring in "Boots and Pants" into this delightful talk:


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@lawsfallmute Are you a robot? Haha. But looking at the things you've mentioned, being in a relationship in your case would really be hard to deal with. Again, Are you a robot?


----------



## lawsfallmute (Oct 15, 2014)

Zeke said:


> @lawsfallmute Are you a robot? Haha. But looking at the things you've mentioned, being in a relationship in your case would really be hard to deal with. Again, Are you a robot?


Haha no, I just have robotic tendencies I guess? Being inlove makes me too... emotional, and irrational. I don't like it. If this changes in the future then so be it, but for now, I enjoy my solitary lifestyle.


----------



## CesarTheGreat (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually, a few days ago I saw a couple doing that close huggy-touchy thing that lovers do. As I walked by, I scoffed without realizing it. I actually scoffed at it. I think that that indicates some underlying skepticism of the whole concept of love.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@Endless Rainbows That's one beautiful answer!


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@lawsfallmute Most of the time, I try to be rational. So fooling around is kinda exciting for me. But I am afraid of commitment. Just even the though of it, sends shiver down my spine.


----------



## Zeke (Sep 20, 2014)

@CesarTheGreat In my case, I don't give a damn if couples want to make out or do some PDA stuff. I can leave the moment I see them anyway. There are times when I'm stuck in a public transportation vehicle and I have no choice but to tolerate their act. Ugh. Haha


----------



## justintroverted (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a word; a word that has completely lost all of its meaning.


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

I kind of like Ronny Cammareri's take on love in _Moonstruck_: 
Ronnie: Loretta, I love you. Not like they told you love is, and I didn’t know this either, but love don’t make things nice – it ruins everything. It breaks your heart. It makes things a mess. We aren’t here to make things perfect. The snowflakes are perfect. The stars are perfect. Not us. Not us! We are here to ruin ourselves and to break our hearts and love the wrong people and die. The storybooks are bullshit!

Seems pretty accurate.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

my T side doesn't understand how do I feel about that word


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

My stream of consciousness for "love":

Hate. Lies. Betrayal. Love is kind, but "love" as they call it in the movies is cruel. "Love" as we call it becomes entitlement and expectation. It's the feeling you get when you desire to own another human being and force them to give you affection, sex and/or validation because you can't be arsed to do that for yourself. "Love" as we know it is a lie and is shameful to pursue. It's perpetuated by the media and by our governments to convince us to stay trapped in unhappy monogamous relationships rather than mingling more and finding our own way, because it's harder to legislate people when half of them are polyamorous and don't know who the father of their child is.

The Biblical concept of love is the idea of selflessness and giving yourself to others. If you love someone in a Biblical sense you want them to be closer to God and want to make them a better person - not just a happy person. Love is what drives people to take care of each other and sacrifice for each other. But trying to compare this concept of love to what we call love today is pointless. Shakespearean ideals of "true love" have gone rampant in our society, and it's taken over our psyche from an early age via Disney films.

I've fallen in love. What does that mean? It means I want someone. I want to love them, but I also want them to love me, and that makes me sometimes want to control or own them. And why am I in love with them? They say you can't explain why you love a person. I think we love people when we see enough of our own ideals in them that we can create a false perception of them that seems perfect. The more you know a person truly on the inside, the harder it is to love them. And that's true for both senses of love. People are all terrible, regardless of how much you like them.

I'm in love with someone I spent one week with. Is that possible? I don't know. Since there's no reasonable definition for the concept of falling in love, I guess it could be true. But I don't know him. I know his pheromones excite mine. I know I find him attractive in many ways, and I know we enjoy each other. I know he checks a lot of my boxes. But what happens if I actually get to know him? It's quite probable that he and I disagree on massive things, like politics or women's rights or morality, and at that point I might start to dislike him. So would that mean that we were never really in love and just fabricated it based on a lie? Or does that mean that love surpasses the boundary of opinion and that you can love someone you don't get along with? I've loved many people I disagree with on big issues. Does that make me pathetic or have low standards? Or does it mean that my soul connects to people for different reasons from my rational self?

If infatuation is the shallow feeling of excitement and obsession over a person, does that mean real love is a dim ember? Does that mean that love is in fact boring, while infatuation is what all the songbooks are really about? Or is there something deeper, perhaps a mix of the two, that can erupt early on but last a long time? Sometimes I wonder if marriage is the antithesis of "love" or infatuation or whatever that feeling is. That marriage puts a chain on love and forces people to feel caged in together under the law, rather than feeling proud of their commitment by sheer willpower. And yet I feel like I want to get married. I used to want nothing more. These days I'm not even sure if I should, but I get so caught up in my relationships that I want to get married. I've felt that way about three people now and I'm fairly young. One of them I wasn't even deeply in love with. Why do I want marriage when I'm a commitment phobe?

I hate falling in love. I wish I could never feel it again.


----------

